# Where to buy a helmet for dog who its her head?



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

When my dog hits her head, she has a seizure. So I was trying to think of ways to prevent it from happening ever again. 

Only thing close to a helmet that I could find online is this below. I ordered it just to see if it fits and works for now.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol that is too cute. u know people make dog hats too? it mite be more comfy for them


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Here are some actual hard doggie helmets but I'm not sure if they're comfortable since the ears are squished, but they will probably protect the head the best.
Dog Helmet : Dog Hats : Doggie Couture Shop

Maybe have buy a soft one for you with holes for the ears? Like this one: Crochet Toboggan Hat in Hot Pink

Here's more Dog Hats : Doggie Couture Shop


----------



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks. That's exactly what I wanted. Look at those prices though for the hard helmets.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are some less expensive sites


http://http://www.zoomergear.com/product.html

http://http://www.rockstar-puppy.com/aihe.html


http://http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/588


----------



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks. my dogs head is 3" wide. wonder if the 4" would work on the 2nd link. could always use something soft as a inner liner to make it fit right. i might order one. thanks.


----------

